# Dropbox?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

What is the "Dropbox" that appeared with Avast?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> What is the "Dropbox" that appeared with Avast?


I have Dropbox and Avast, but I wasn't aware that they were associated.

Dropbox is a "cloud service" where you get a few gigabytes of free storage space on a commercial server. It's convenient for keeping files as off-premise backups, keeping files in a central location so they can be accessed by several of your devices, sharing files with coworkers or family members, and can even be used to share images by URL link. Here's an image file shared from my Dropbox public folder.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22059150/cow.jpg

Dropbox is easy to use and works terrific. Just copy a file to the Dropbox folder and it's automatically duplicated on the cloud server. To get the web link for a file right-click on a file on a Dropbox folder and select "Copy Public Link", then paste where you want the link. And since the files are stored on a commercial web server they're always available to others, even when your computer is turned off. 

Not bad for free.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just remember; you are storing (or downloading) something on someone else's server, and this someone else allows millions of other people access to their server too.
Its only as secure as they can make it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Just remember; you are storing (or downloading) something on someone else's server, and this someone else allows millions of other people access to their server too.
> Its only as secure as they can make it.


It's at at least as secure as an email account. I suppose hacking is always a possibility, but I've been using Dropbox for several years now without a problem.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is so true, it is no less secure or more secure then any E Mail is. That is the future of storage is the "Cloud", I have all sorts of pictures and things "Up There" LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just pointing out potential risks.


----------

